# Getting the haze out of some bottles.



## adshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

I had one bottle that was driving me nuts.  I tumbled it to get out some surface scratches and put a nice polish on it but the inside remained hazy no matter what I did.  It was actually hazier inside after tumbling than before.  I searched the site and tried everything that was suggested and nothing worked.  However I was finally successful with a bit of work.

 I stuffed the bottle with #0000 steel wool with a bottle brush centered in the wool and then just turned the bottle around the wool.  Presto, clear and sparkling inside and out.  The only difficult part was removing the wool which I achieved by pulling it out in bits with a coat hanger that I had bent to have a small hook at the end.

 Alan


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try that.  What type of steel wool?  The kind without the added soap right?
 Madpaddla


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 10, 2007)

to me it sounds like you used to much oxid or not enough water. Either would cause a hazy buildup on the glass after a polish. One way to rid this is to tumble again with the correct amount of oxide/water or sometimes you can dip the bottle in M acid and it will remove the oxide build up right way and it will sparkle. Putting a coathanger/S Wool is risky and can damage the bottle, but im glad it worked for you without any issues

 Digger Ry


----------



## adshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> to me it sounds like you used to much oxid or not enough water. Either would cause a hazy buildup on the glass after a polish. One way to rid this is to tumble again with the correct amount of oxide/water or sometimes you can dip the bottle in M acid and it will remove the oxide build up right way and it will sparkle. Putting a coathanger/S Wool is risky and can damage the bottle, but im glad it worked for you without any issues
> 
> Digger Ry


 
 That was my original thought so I retumbled twice with reduced oxide and more water.  I also soaked it in the muriatic acid solution a number of times to no avail.  I also tumbled without the oxide and just soap as someone suggested on this site but that didn't do much good either.

 Believe me I was quite careful with the coat hanger making sure it did not touch the bottle.

 I've always used the Jar Doctor's suggested amounts of oxide and it's the only bottle I've ever had this stubborn haze with.

 Alan


----------



## adshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: madpaddla
> 
> I'm gonna have to try that.  What type of steel wool?  The kind without the added soap right?
> Madpaddla


 
 I used standard #0000 steel wool from a hardware store.  It's less abrasive than the soap type found at grocery stores so it won't scratch the bottle.  I've also used it on light scratches on the outside of bottles but man you have to rub a long time to get results.

 Alan


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 10, 2007)

Alan, that is just to weird, im glad the S Wool took care of your probs 
 What kind of bottle was it again, what color glass and age? 

 Digger Ry


----------



## adshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> Alan, that is just to weird, im glad the S Wool took care of your probs
> What kind of bottle was it again, what color glass and age?
> ...


 
 It is a _James Ready_ light aqua blob beer from New Brunswick, Canada.  Probably 1880 or so.  It has great whittling and now sparkles in the sunlight.

 It was really driving me nuts.  My wife was getting tired of me obsessing over the haze in this one bottle.  It is the completion of a set of bottles from all the ports visited by the International Steamship Company that docked at the piers in Eastport, Maine.  

 Alan


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh ok, I remeber when you found that one. When you posted about it that is. Take care

 Digger ry


----------



## otgb (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Alan
  i use copper for cutting only and copper for polish only i try not to mix them
 and i use toilet bowl cleaner to clean my copper .i but it in a canister with water and the copper and run it for an hour. 
 wayne has a new 1500 cutter -polish works great on aqua glass
 hope this helps
  tim


----------

